# 6"5



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm looking to get more serious about mountain biking and was wondering what my first mtb should be. Heres the catch though, I'm 6"5 and 190lb... It's just about impossible for me to find a bike my size on cg so my only option is a brand new bike though even most of those are limited to like a 20" frame. My budget is around $700 and I'm located in toronto, ontario. Please let me know if you have any suggestions, I'm willing to order online!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/talon.29er.2/7377/44106/

The XL has an effective top tube length of 25", which works fine for me @ 6'5"


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I couldn't have replied any better.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=51625&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

Another option with a 25" eff toptube, xl of course.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

At 6'5" you should fit most bikes in the largest stock frame sizes (XL, 22", whatever). That's been my experience anyways at 6'6". 29er hardtail would be a perfect first bike, either one of those suggested would be a good option. 

I'd suggest you find local shops that carry Giant, Specialized, Kona, Norco... They all have 29er hardtails in your price range. Tell them your budget and what you are looking for, test ride some bikes. Buy the one you like.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and I ride an XL 29er Stumpjumper. Fits perfectly. I'd bet an XXL would be right for you. Anyway, if you ever need a good laugh, make sure your LBS has short mechanics. I dropped mine off for a warranty job once and when I went to get it, one of the mechanics went back to get it. He was about 5'5" and I damn near LOL'd when he came through the door with my bike. It looked surreal because the bike looked freakin' huge. My wife tried to hop on it once and her expression was priceless when she stood it up and the seat came up to her armpit.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm 6'5" and ride an XL '11 GF Marlin. I'm long in the torso, YMMV and all that.


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

i'm 6'6" 255, i ride a Trek/GF Cobia XL. Good Luck


----------



## laxpatrick (Jul 9, 2011)

+ 1 for Specialized...


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

6'5" here and I ride a large santa cruz bullit, my legs are a little too long for a good fit if I were to go on long flat rides with it, but it's a good fit when climbing or going back down. I think the frame is close to 22", not sure on the top tube length.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

6'7" on an XL 2010 Enduro and it fits fine. Most XLs with a top tube over 24.75" and at least 20" of seat tube will do you fine.


----------



## TowerZ29 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was in the same spot as you 2 years ago and I picked up a Jamis Durango 29 (22") online, fits great. (6'5", 170lbs) It was less than $700 on clearence. Deals are out there if you're just looking to get into the game.


----------



## PooPooPeePee (Aug 11, 2011)

how much does that durango weigh? 35ish pounds?


----------



## TowerZ29 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not quite that much, i put some crank brothers Acid 2s on for pedals and it weighs in around 30, but i'm not really big on the wieght issue yet and never really weighed it. Just wanted a solid bike for the right price, that would get me back on two wheels.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow old thread...I kind of over shot my budget by double and got a giant xtc.


----------

